# Appeler un widget depuis applescript



## titigrou (9 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,
Voilà, je recherche comment faire, en applescript, un script qui appelerait un widget dashboard.
Dans le cas présent, il s'agit du widget sms de callwave.
Si quelqu'un connait la réponse...


----------



## ceslinstinct (9 Juin 2007)

titigrou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Voil&#224;, je recherche comment faire, en applescript, un script qui appelerait un widget dashboard.
> Dans le cas pr&#233;sent, il s'agit du widget sms de callwave.
> Si quelqu'un connait la r&#233;ponse...



Bonsoir


```
-- Le chemin ou se trouve le widget (change Mac nom de mon DD et Nom de la session par le nom de ta petite maison)
set chemin to "Mac:Users:Nom de la session:Library:Widgets:" as alias
-- Ouverture du widget
tell application "Finder" to open file "Armillary.wdgt" of chemin
```

Ou en une seule ligne:

```
tell application "Finder" to open file "Armillary.wdgt" of ("Mac:Users:Nom de la session:Library:Widgets:" as alias)
```

J'ai pas ton widget, alors test&#233; avec un autre.

Le chemin est diff&#233;rent si le widget ce trouve dans la biblioth&#232;que &#224; la racine du DD.

@+


----------



## titigrou (9 Juin 2007)

merci beaucoup pour ton aide. Cependant j'ai une autre question, le widget est bien appelé, il s'ouvre, mais à l'intérieur de ce widget, il y a des champs à remplir, et une case à cliquer pour réaliser une action. C'est possible de commander cela?


----------



## flotow (10 Juin 2007)

oui, si ton widget est actif, il suffit d'y aller a coup de keystroke, et c'est ok  


```
tell application 'system events'
keystroke 'x' using command down
end tell
```

quelque chose dans ce gout la


----------



## titigrou (10 Juin 2007)

tell application "Finder" to open file "SMS.wdgt" of chemin
keystroke "x" using command down
endtell
Le problème, c'est que dès que je tappe cela, ce qui est entre ", le X donc, renvoi une syntax error, idem si je le mets entre '.


----------



## ceslinstinct (10 Juin 2007)

titigrou a dit:


> tell application "Finder" to open file "SMS.wdgt" of chemin
> keystroke "x" using command down
> endtell
> Le probl&#232;me, c'est que d&#232;s que je tappe cela, ce qui est entre ", le X donc, renvoi une syntax error, idem si je le mets entre '.



tell application "System Events" doit pr&#233;c&#233;der le keystroke 

PS: si tu veut s&#233;lectionner le X majuscule

tell application "System Events" to keystroke "x" using shift down

ou 

tell application "System Events" to key code 7 using shift down

Les 2 font la m&#234;me ch&#244;se (Je pr&#233;f&#232;re key code car c'est le seul qui fait tous les caract&#232;res du clavier).

@+


----------



## titigrou (10 Juin 2007)

Exact, ça marche comme cela, mais ça ne remplit pas le champs texte dans le widget...


----------



## flotow (10 Juin 2007)

il faut faire un deux, trois tab (je  sais pas combien) mmais je ne me souvient plus de la commande :/


----------



## ceslinstinct (10 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> il faut faire un deux, trois tab (je  sais pas combien) mmais je ne me souvient plus de la commande :/



Bonjour

pour 3 Tab j'utilise en AppleScript:


```
tell application "System Events" to key code 48 & (key code 48 & (key code 48))
```

@+


----------



## ceslinstinct (10 Juin 2007)

titigrou a dit:


> Exact, &#231;a marche comme cela, mais &#231;a ne remplit pas le champs texte dans le widget...



Tu peut &#233;crire du texte avec Keystroke.
Mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut, avec un clavier Francais Keystroke ne connait pas le i et l'&#233;crit q.

C'est pour &#231;a que je pr&#233;f&#232;re key code.


```
tell application "System Events" to keystroke "Bonjour"
-- tell application "System Events" to keystroke "Bonsoir"

Pour un N&#176; de t&#233;l&#233;phone &#224; &#233;crire en automatique

set num_Tel to "01 23 45 67 89"
tell application "System Events" to keystroke num_Tel
```

@+


----------

